

Tim Cook rebuts $9 Billion Apple Tax Avoidance Claim - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-21/apple-ceo-cook-rebuts-9-billion-tax-avoidance-claim.html

======
DigitalSea
Well, of course he is going to deny any wrongdoing, just like Bill Clinton
famously said, "I did not have sexual relations with that woman" — could you
imagine the recourse such an admission would have besides the obvious Tim Cook
losing the top job? Drop in stock price, credibility and image damage... I
don't know for sure if Apple are doing anything suspicious, but I suspect
something is up.

